# Vehicle and deer collisions, what do you think?



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/west-virginia-tops-list-of-most-likely-states-for-a-deer-vehicle-collision/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor%20Hub%20News&utm_content=October+25%2C+2012+Kentucky+Moves

So, are there more deer or are the drivers not as good? Are we more distracted by phones and other gadgets in our cars?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't see your link at work but I've only had a couple car/deer collisions in my life, most of them recent. In every case but one there was simply no time to react. The one that I saw it coming I had time to lay on the brakes and just bump it as it passed in front of me. 2 hairs on the bumper and deer kept going. The other times........meat in somebody's freezer and extensive repair bills.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the link works for me, let's see if anyone else has an issue..............


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sure it works.....I'm blocked from most things here at work. Lucky to be on this forum during this time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

When I worked for Highways we probably picked up 3 to 500 animals every year in our district.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The deer in AZ are apparently fairly smart. I think they slip game and Fish a little something to NOT draw me for a tag.

I think there are more deer in populated areas and more drivers not giving their full attention to the road.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Oops double post.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw a guy playing on his iPad at a stop light I wanted to get out of the truck, take it from him and smash it
As he drove off he was still looking at it. Shortly after, I was coming back and saw some people in an accident I think its both, = more deer and irresponsible hunters giving honest ones a bad rep, more of the peiple playing angry birds on their iPhone while driving not paying attention to the road, if people would pay attention to the road, you would see bambi and have time to use you're brakes

I personally don't, it puts my life and others lives at risk, its stupid and reckless and it causes wrecks


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish they would move the deer crossing signs so the deer will cross at a safer location......BAHAHAHA


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have been hunting for >40 years No. of deer I have killed 0. No. of deer I have seen dead on the side of the road 100s. Hunters don't kill deer CARS do!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I wish they would move the deer crossing signs so the deer will cross at a safer location......BAHAHAHA


Check this out!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I know in front of my house its like a slaughter alley! I'll be outside doing chores in the evenings and here a horn, screeching tires, then the sound of fiberglass crunching. My dog waits til they get good and stinky and brings em into the yard. I then have to load up the rotten carcass and haul it off.


----------

